# Get ready, because I'm about to blow your mind



## TouchDown (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you say soda or pop or coke???







I grew up in north Missouri - I said Pop.

Then I went to school with a lot of guys from St. Louis and now by being around them, I say Soda.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 20, 2010)

If it is name brand type stuff it is Pop. If it is like cream sodas, the grape, orange, etc stuff it is soda.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 20, 2010)

need a bigger map so I can see where "tonic" is.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 20, 2010)

Not sure where they got it from, but if you can't read, the main delineators are:

Soda = reddish

Pop = Greenish

Coke = Purplish

Other = yellow/blue


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

grew up in atlanta, so its either coke or water


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 20, 2010)

I grew up in Michigan so it was Pop for me. But I haven't lived there in over 10 years so its usually soda or sodapop now. I've even caught myself saying Coke once or twice because I lived in Atlanta for 4 years.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 20, 2010)

Soda... everything else just sounds funny.


----------



## cement (Jul 20, 2010)

here is an interactive map: Visit My Website


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 20, 2010)

I grew up in Virginia and NC and I've always said Coke. I hear soda every once in a while, but I never hear pop around here.


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 20, 2010)

We have always called it soda... granted my 5 year old calls my beer 'daddy sodas'...


----------



## Paul S (Jul 20, 2010)

daddy sodas are yummy


----------



## cableguy (Jul 20, 2010)

Everything around here is a Coke, unless it's a Dr. Pepper, especially a Dublin Dr. Pepper.


----------



## maryannette (Jul 20, 2010)

How 'bout "drink", pronounced: dra-ank?


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 21, 2010)

Most everyone around here says "pop"... Here at work, at least, I use the brand name (at least in my head) - "I need a Coke", as opposed to "I need a coke".... since we only have a Coke machine outside....


----------



## Supe (Jul 21, 2010)

Soda. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 21, 2010)

People who say "soda" or "pop" get beat up in these here parts. Damn yankees. Coke or nothin'!


----------



## Supe (Jul 21, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> People who say "soda" or "pop" get beat up in these here parts. Damn yankees. Coke or nothin'!


If I ask for a Coke, I damn well better get a Coca Cola!


----------



## mizzoueng (Jul 21, 2010)

Soda, and I grew up in NE Missouri. My Granny used to call it pop, but they were originally from the Wyoming area, so it makes sense.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 21, 2010)

Supe said:


> If I ask for a Coke, I damn well better get a Coca Cola!


You can also get other flavors of Coke, if you like. Coke comes in Sprite, Dr. Pepper, Diet Coke, Mountain Dew, and other popular flavors. Take your pick.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll never forgive the writers of the TV show "8 Simple Rules" for repeatedly using "soda." The show was set in Detroit.

I moved to Tallahassee in 1999 and my first lunch was at Blimpy's Subs. I asked the clerk for my sub and a "large pop." The girl didn't punch anything any at first, just looked at me and asked, "Where you from?"


----------



## picusld (Jul 21, 2010)

It just sounds completely ridiculous for an adult to use the term “pop” up in these parts…

So I started due to the wife being from the Midwest…

I still chuckle a little whenever I say it and see the reaction.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 21, 2010)

What are the "other" names?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2010)

apparently when I call it pop in my Chicago accent it still confuses some people here in central IL.

I still don't know what a chicago accent is, but have been told on many occassions I have one.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 21, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> apparently when I call it pop in my Chicago accent it still confuses some people here in central IL.
> I still don't know what a chicago accent is, but have been told on many occassions I have one.


A coworker in north Florida told me after a year there that I’d lost my Michigan accent. I didn’t know that I had an accent… or that I had lost it.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 21, 2010)

a Chicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaago accent huh?


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 21, 2010)

I am a soda only guy up here in the very green state of Oregon. But lots of people call it pop, to me you just sound like you are an 8 year old when you do.

I never here much coke ever, unless they from somewhere else, which is getting very common here in Portland....


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 21, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> What are the "other" names?


See the aforementioned refernce to "tonic". I grew up in the Boston area and that's what we called it.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jul 21, 2010)

If ordering in a resteraunt I usually say "Give me a Coke or Pepsi", that way I cover both brand names.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 21, 2010)

you could just ask for a cola.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 21, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> If ordering in a resteraunt I usually say "Give me a Coke or Pepsi", that way I cover both brand names.



Yup, at a restaurant, I always say "Coke, Pepsi... whichever you have"


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 21, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> > If ordering in a resteraunt I usually say "Give me a Coke or Pepsi", that way I cover both brand names.
> ...


makes a huge difference for me. It's either pepsi or diet coke. never diet pepsi or coke


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jul 21, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> OSUguy98 said:
> 
> 
> > FusionWhite said:
> ...



Pepsi, Diet Pepsi and Coke all taste about the same to me.... Diet Coke though, last time I had it (or maybe it's just the caffeine free version) was nasty....


----------



## Paul S (Jul 21, 2010)

I am still waiting for you to "blow my mind"......


----------



## Sschell (Jul 21, 2010)

... or something...


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 21, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > apparently when I call it pop in my Chicago accent it still confuses some people here in central IL.
> ...


There's a Michigan accent? I always thought people from Michigan spoke in the non-accent that news reporters use.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jul 21, 2010)

In SW Oklahoma it was always called Coke, followed by what kind? Coca-Cola, Orange Soda, ect...

My son calls my Shiner Bock beer "Mountain Goat Juice" because of the picture of the Mountain Goat on the bottle.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 21, 2010)

Paul S said:


> I am still waiting for you to "blow my mind"......


tagline made you look, huh?


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 21, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> Pepsi, Diet Pepsi and Coke all taste about the same to me.... Diet Coke though, last time I had it (or maybe it's just the caffeine free version) was nasty....


Caffeine Free shit tastes like ass


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 21, 2010)

I would assume that any shit would taste like ass.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 22, 2010)

or is it vice versa?


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 22, 2010)

Slugger926 said:


> In SW Oklahoma it was always called Coke, followed by what kind? Coca-Cola, Orange Soda, ect...
> My son calls my Shiner Bock beer "Mountain Goat Juice" because of the picture of the Mountain Goat on the bottle.


Do you mean the ram? I guess its kind of the same thing, but Shiner calls it a ram.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah... "ram juice" just sounds wrong.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 22, 2010)

In High School we got a student from Louisiana as a transfer student and he called it "a cold drink."

Being a "pop" guy, this confused the heck out of me.

Can I get a confirmation on a cold drink???


----------



## Angstrom (Jul 22, 2010)

I grew up in Texas, and we always called them cokes. Occasionally, people would call them sodas. When I went to school in Illinois and now that I live in Iowa, everybody calls it pop. I've always thought that sounded silly. Pop is what a cool guy in the '50s called his father, and pop also makes me think of Michael Jackson (King of Pop, you know), which makes me lose my appetite. Anyway, I continue to call them cokes, and I will never call them pop.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 22, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


Hence my bewilderment

Folks from northern Michigan (Da Yoop) frequently have a "Fargo" accent but I've never lived up there.


----------



## MechGuy (Jul 22, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> MechGuy said:
> 
> 
> > ALBin517 said:
> ...


Even though I lived in Michigan for 24 years or so, I only visted the UP once when I was a kid. I've probably seen more of the other states I've lived in since then than I ever saw of Michigan.

So far the only accent I've detected in San Antonio is hispanic. It seems everyone else in this town is a transplant from somewhere else, so no "Texan" accent until you get a ways in the country.


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> So far the only accent I've detected in San Antonio is hispanic. It seems everyone else in this town is a transplant from somewhere else, so no "Texan" accent until you get a ways in the country.


Houston was the same way for the most part.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 22, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> In High School we got a student from Louisiana as a transfer student and he called it "a cold drink."
> Being a "pop" guy, this confused the heck out of me.
> 
> Can I get a confirmation on a cold drink???


"Cold drink" typically refers to a cold drink. Depending on the age of the speaker, it could mean "beer".

Regardless of age, the term "cold drink" or "cold pop" in the South draws the line between white and blue collared workers (typically). The older generation of blue collars in my plant say "cold drink" or "cold pop". The younger group will say "Coke" or "beer". White collars say "Coke" or "beer" also.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ironman (Jul 28, 2010)

The yellow must be mexican.


----------



## Sschell (Jul 28, 2010)

^not enough yellow in CA if that is the case.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 29, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> "Cold drink" typically refers to a cold drink. Depending on the age of the speaker, it could mean "beer".
> Regardless of age, the term "cold drink" or "cold pop" in the South draws the line between white and blue collared workers (typically). The older generation of blue collars in my plant say "cold drink" or "cold pop". The younger group will say "Coke" or "beer". White collars say "Coke" or "beer" also.
> 
> Hope that helps.


That does help. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

I grew up saying coke but it is definitely pop around Michigan.

JR


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 30, 2010)

jregieng said:


> I grew up saying coke but it is definitely pop around Michigan.
> JR


Don't forget about the Vernor's!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

My dad actually called it RC ... as in RC Cola.

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 30, 2010)

I just saw Mello Yellow at the store last weekend.

I haven't seen that in a long time!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 30, 2010)

Around here, Pepsi is rolling out a lot of throwback sodas packaged in their 70 style cans.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 30, 2010)

The Dr. Pepper I bought for my last return flight from Minnesota had a retro label. Haven't seen it around here yet.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 31, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Around here, Pepsi is rolling out a lot of throwback sodas packaged in their 70 style cans.


Yeah, I've seen the Mountain Dew bottles with the hillbilly on the label. Pretty funny. I remember the old glass returnable 16 oz bottles that had that label on it in the 70's.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2010)

The Pepsi throwback uses sugar instead of corn syrup as a sweetener. The taste is noticeably different.

The throwback is much more refreshing and less cloyingly sweet than the regular stuff.

I watched an interesting documentary one time about how the high fructose corn syrup revolution in the mid-80s destroyed several economies based on sugar cane production.


----------

